# מוצא חן בעיניך / בעינייך



## Konstantinos

I think בעינין is for male and בעיניין for female. But what is the meaning of these words?


----------



## arielipi

Wrong wrong wrong!
בענין
in the matter (of)
and dont let anyone tell you otherwise how its supposed to be spelled.


----------



## Konstantinos

Do you like here? Do you like this location?

? האם המקום מוצא חך בעינין ? /בעיניין

Isn't it correct?


----------



## arielipi

ah, its different
בעיניך
בעינייך


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you. (maybe my mozilla has a few problems). So, what is the difference and the meaning of both?


----------



## Drink

Konstantinos said:


> Thank you. (maybe my mozilla has a few problems). So, what is the difference and the meaning of both?



"בעיניך/בעינייך" = "in your eyes"
"בעיניך" is the usual spelling for the masculine (b'einecha), but the feminine (b'einayich) is also sometimes be spelled this way
"בעינייך" is the usual spelling of the feminine


----------



## arbelyoni

As a side note, למצוא חן בעיני (literally: to find grace in the eyes of...) is a fixed expression that means "to be liked by". We use it as an equivalent to the English verb "to like":
I like this place - המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיניי (literally: this place finds grace in my eyes).
Please note that as opposed to English, the subject of the Hebrew expression is the thing or person that is liked ("this place"); not the one who likes ("I").

Read more here.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

arbelyoni said:


> As a side note, למצוא חן בעיני (literally: to find grace in the eyes of...) is a fixed expression that means "to be liked by". We use it as an equivalent to the English verb "to like":
> I like this place - המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיניי (literally: this place finds grace in my eyes).
> Please note that as opposed to English, the subject of the Hebrew expression is the thing or person that is liked ("this place"); not the one who likes ("I").
> 
> Read more here.



Could it also be "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעין שלי" ? also, how is "עיניי" pronounced?


----------



## arielipi

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Could it also be "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעין שלי" ? also, how is "עיניי" pronounced?


Thats a bit funny, i guess if youre one eye short then yes.
eynay is the way to pronounce it.


----------



## Drink

Codinome Shlomo said:


> Could it also be "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעין שלי" ? also, how is "עיניי" pronounced?



No, I don't think anyone says it like that (and even if they did it would use "בעיניים שלי" (in my eyes) rather than "בעין שלי" (in my eye).
 "עֵינַיי" is pronounced "einai"


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

what about "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיני שלי" ? 

an yod makes a whole difference, it seems

edit: oops, the plural is בעיניים. So, is it alright to say בעיניים שלי in this sentence (to find grace in one's eyes) instead of עיניי ?
For example: "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיניים שלי" instead of "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיניי"


----------



## arielipi

Codinome Shlomo said:


> what about "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעינ*י* שלי" ?
> 
> an yod makes a whole difference, it seems
> 
> edit: oops, the plural is בעיניים. So, is it alright to say בעיניים שלי in this sentence (to find grace in one's eyes) instead of עיניי ?


I dont know, it sounds weird; i guess it is correct but it feels odd.


----------



## airelibre

The general rule is leave set phrases as they are. It would sound strange to say "comer usando os olhos" (comer com os olhos), to mean "be envious of".


----------



## arbelyoni

Codinome Shlomo said:


> what about "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיני שלי" ?
> 
> an yod makes a whole difference, it seems
> 
> edit: oops, the plural is בעיניים. So, is it alright to say בעיניים שלי in this sentence (to find grace in one's eyes) instead of עיניי ?
> For example: "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיניים שלי" instead of "המקום הזה מוצא חן בעיניי"


It wouldn't be grammatically incorrect, but it would lose its figurative meaning.


----------

